# Субфебрилитет



## Пельмень (28 Июл 2017)

Здравствуйте. 
Сложилась неприятная ситуация у мужа. Температура 37,3 постоянно, в течении 2 месяцев. Отлежал в больнице на обследовании, доктор отличный, обследовали с ног и до головы. Доктора настораживает, что общий анализ крови отличный. Думали, что подагра- нет, мочевая кислота в норме. Анализы мочи- норм. Лор- все хорошо. С- реактивный белок, ревмофактор- норм. Эндокринолог, кроме небольшого повышения инсулина ничего нет. Онкопоиск- отр. Гастро и колоноскопия - небольшой гастрит и проктит, температуру давать не могут. Инфекционист- только IGg к цитомегаловирусу - 300, не может давать температуру, остальные инфекции отр. Печень- жировой гепатоз. Почки- норм. Узи всего, что можно - норм. Ортопед - небольшой артроз суставов. Хирург - небольшая липома, не дает температур. Туберкулез- отр. Хоть в космос запускай мужика. А температура держится. Давление было 170 на 120, сейчас, уже месяц уверенно 130 на 90. 
Прокололи внутривенно цефтриаксон, прокапали еще антибиотик. Пьет уже 3 дня противовирусное. Кололи кеторол, все равно температурит. После душа, минут через 10 температура падает. 
Термоневроз? Всд? Невролога еще не посещал. Сейчас разговаривали с его длктором - она говорит, что ничего нет. Посоветуйте мне что-то нибудь, пожалуйста.


----------



## Elka66 (28 Июл 2017)

Дневник ведите, посмотрите в какое время поднимаеться, я пошла на операцию с субфибилитетом, но перед этим два месяца с пиелонефритом в больнице отлежала, анализы улучшились, температура осталась, я думаю температурный хвост был, но нефролог отрицала говорит, месяца два три может, у меня год держалась, может еще щитовидка такую температуру давать. Анализы сдавала какие только можно, бактериии, вирусы онко маркеры. Начиталась форумы пила хелевские препараты лимфомиозит и еще что то. У меня было так, утром в кровати норма, начинаешь двигаться, температура растет, вечером перед сном опять норма. Потом вроде прошло, сейчас даже не измеряю, может и есть. А еще потливость была от температуры, горячий чай пьешь и обливаешься


----------



## Пельмень (28 Июл 2017)

@Elka66, проверили уже и щитовидку и все остальное. И дневник он ведет. Все по правилам. Ничего не нашли.


----------



## Elka66 (28 Июл 2017)

@Пельмень, тогда просто мониторте, меня врач вообще обнадежил, говорит, подождем, может что и вылезет, у меня кроме иерсиниоза, краснухи тирты повышенны были, направляли к зав инфекционной. Мне еще нефролог плазмофорез поделала, следите пока, анализы пересдавайте. Тест делали, пьешь нпвс, если через полчаса темпа не падает, значит не инфекционная. Мне на месяц ибуклин и грандаксин назначали


----------



## Пельмень (28 Июл 2017)

@Elka66, да все делали, по 10 раз пересдавали. Я же говорю, с доктором повезло очень. Очень надеюсь на то, что невролог прокомментирует.


----------



## Elka66 (28 Июл 2017)

@Пельмень, вы сильно не пугайтесь, если анализы в норме, мне врач сказал все сдавать из пушки по воробьям. Подождите, все пройдет


----------



## горошек (28 Июл 2017)

Надеюсь, элементарно лёгкие проверяли? А почему такие переживания из-за столь незначительной t ? Говорят, для некоторых это может быть и нормой.


----------



## Пельмень (28 Июл 2017)

@горошек, все проверяли, я писала. Температура 37,2 была пару лет, потом вдруг 37,8. Начали лечить, потом я обратилась к знакомому доктору, она напряглась. Она ни чем не снимается. Долгий Субфебрилитет может, как минимум, свидетельствовать об онкологии.


----------



## горошек (29 Июл 2017)

Пельмень написал(а):


> Долгий Субфебрилитет может, как минимум, свидетельствовать об онкологии.


Это я знаю. У мамы каждый день после обеда поднималась до 38, но снималась ибупрофеном. Слышала тоже, что не снимается нервно-сосудистая температура. У меня как-то с месяц была 37.4-37.6, чувствовала себя нормально, но как-то возбуждённо что ли... И гемоглобин был низкий. Тогда моложе была, о раках не думали. Врач предложила проверить: если анальгин не понижает, то сосудистая. Не понижал. Бросили мерить и не знаю, когда прошло. Но 37.8 это много.


----------



## Elka66 (30 Июл 2017)

@Пельмень, у меня такая с почками была, но перед этим анализы были отвратительные, что только не капали начинали с цефтриаксона, закончили метрогилом, анализы улучшились, а температура осталась, у вас все таки подагра, значит повышена мочевина, ураты должны быть в моче. Покопайте еще в этом направлении


----------



## Пельмень (30 Июл 2017)

Elka66 написал(а):


> @Пельмень, у меня такая с почками была, но перед этим анализы были отвратительные, что только не капали начинали с цефтриаксона, закончили метрогилом, анализы улучшились, а температура осталась, у вас все таки подагра, значит повышена мочевина, ураты должны быть в моче. Покопайте еще в этом направлении


Все уже копали. Все анализы идеальные, подагры как не было. Вообще ничего! А вчера 37,6. Наши доктора в шоке, хотят в Москву класть.


горошек написал(а):


> Это я знаю. У мамы каждый день после обеда поднималась до 38, но снималась ибупрофеном. Слышала тоже, что не снимается нервно-сосудистая температура. У меня как-то с месяц была 37.4-37.6, чувствовала себя нормально, но как-то возбуждённо что ли... И гемоглобин был низкий. Тогда моложе была, о раках не думали. Врач предложила проверить: если анальгин не понижает, то сосудистая. Не понижал. Бросили мерить и не знаю, когда прошло. Но 37.8 это много.


Вот и у мужа из симптомов раздражительность только. И анализы хорошие. А температура прет. И антибиотики и противовирусные, ничего не работает. И аспирином не снимается. И кеторол кололи.


----------



## Elka66 (30 Июл 2017)

Тогда кладитесь, но у меня история с поиском ничем не закончилась, сдала на все бактерии, вирусы, обузилась и мртилась, выписали с температурой и рецептом на грандаксин. Год потом держалась, я сама за онко переживала, мерила, мерила, а сейчас даже и не знаю может и есть субфибрилитет. У нас была веселая тетенька терапевт, пришла к ней субфибрилитетом, а она говорит, что ты, что ты,37 и выше, самая женская температура


----------



## Тигги (30 Июл 2017)

@Пельмень, анализ на ПСА?
Вашего мужа осматривал уролог?


----------



## Пельмень (30 Июл 2017)

@Тигги, все делали. Норм.


----------



## Sana. (30 Июл 2017)

@Пельмень,
У нас в Израиле до 37.5 температура считается нормальной. До 37.8 вообще температуру за повышенную не считают.
Я сама в какой-то период ходила несколько месяцев с субфебрилитетом. Врач сказал. Что или огранизм сам справится и все выровняется либо появятся указания на то, где проблема. Понимаю, что такой вывод не особо утешает, но, может, все в порядке, просто сейчас это - вариант нормы?


----------



## Пельмень (30 Июл 2017)

@Sana., я не думаю, что 37,8 больше 2 месяцев без орз и прочих видимых причин это вариант нормы. Если бы 37,2, то я бы, естественно, не парилась. Но тут уже 3 доктора рекомендуют ложиться на комплексное обследование в МОНИКИ, а просто так у нас туда ложиться не предлагают. Можно же упустить начало чего-то более серьезного.


----------



## Elka66 (30 Июл 2017)

@Пельмень, ложитесь, за родных всегда переживаешь больше чем за себя, дополнят обследованиями, про которые может и не знаем. Лучше перебдеть и выйти из больницы с рецептом на успокоительное или ад. У меня из головы не выходит коллега, в мае нам всем делали медосмотр, в августе у него неоперабельный рак. Как врачи упустили, не увидели по анализам


----------



## Пельмень (30 Июл 2017)

@Elka66, да, мы, естественно, будем продолжать обследоваться.

Лежит спокойно-36,6. Начинает что-то делать - начинает расти температура


----------



## Elka66 (30 Июл 2017)

У меня так было, что это до сих пор и не знаю, просыпаюсь 36,6, начинаю двигаться 37 и выше, к вечеру после десяти опять нормальная.


----------



## горошек (30 Июл 2017)

А если с температурой принять тёплую ванну ему, что будет? По моим наблюдениям, при температуре воспалительного характера она повышается, а нервного - понижается.


----------



## Пельмень (30 Июл 2017)

Elka66 написал(а):


> У меня так было, что это до сих пор и не знаю, просыпаюсь 36,6, начинаю двигаться 37 и выше, к вечеру после десяти опять нормальная.


Вот и тут такая же история.


горошек написал(а):


> А если с температурой принять тёплую ванну ему, что будет? По моим набблюдением, при температуре воспалительного характера она повышается, а нервного - понижается.


Ох, он в ванну не помещается))) А после душа - падает


----------



## Elka66 (30 Июл 2017)

@Пельмень, не верю в гомеопатию но пила галиумхель и лимфомизит. Нефролог назначала ибуклин на месяц по одной. У меня было подозрение на два варианта, почки или щитовидка, потому что температура прошла и диагностировали аит, анти тпо до тысячи, гормоны в норме


----------



## Пельмень (30 Июл 2017)

@Elka66, там все в норме.


----------



## горошек (30 Июл 2017)

Пельмень написал(а):


> А после душа - падает


Тогда скорее всего это вегето-сосудистое. Тем более, что всё проверили.


----------



## Пельмень (30 Июл 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Тогда скорее всего это вегето-сосудистое. Тем более, что всё проверили.


Дай Бог. Хирург сказал, что у него было много пациентов, у которых по полгода температура держалась, а потом пропадала. И что это было никто не знает.


----------



## горошек (30 Июл 2017)

Ну, попробуйте всё же тест о котором я вам писала. Если снимет температуру, то надо всё же пролечить нервы и ВСД.


----------



## Пельмень (30 Июл 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, попробуйте всё же тест о котором я вам писала.


Он сейчас выписывается на работу, и за рулем. Нет возможности провести тест


----------



## Ким Юрий (31 Июл 2017)

Здравствуйте, на вич инфекцию проверяли?


----------



## Пельмень (31 Июл 2017)

@Ким Юрий, да, полностью исключены инфекции. Как правило, на вич, гепатиты и туберкулез исключают в первую очередь.


----------



## Весёлый (31 Июл 2017)

Пельмень написал(а):


> Онкопоиск- отр.


Я правильно понял, это анализ крови на онкомаркеры?


----------



## Пельмень (31 Июл 2017)

@Alexlog187, не только. Еще Узи, гастро и колоноскопия, рентгены.


----------



## Elka66 (31 Июл 2017)

@Пельмень, ложитесь больницу, если ничего не найдут, отпустите ситуацию, страшно конечно, но другого выхода нет, иногда причину субфибрилитета не находят. У меня папка с обследваниями была толщиной с том война и мир и ничего, какие то анализы норма, какие то чуть выше нормы, но не дающие субфибрилитета, следующий этап если ничего не найдут, назначают ады и успокоительное


----------



## Пельмень (31 Июл 2017)

@Elka66, успокоительные пропил. Сейчас новый этап. Пока высеялся Эпштейн-Барр, будем пытаться его прогнать. В общем - новый этап, инфекционист. Дальше посмотрим. Блин, ну как же дорого, 5 ампул 3700. Таблетки на 3 дня - 4000. А курс лечения месяц. Ох...


----------



## горошек (31 Июл 2017)

Пельмень написал(а):


> Успокоительные пропил. Сейчас новый этап. Пока высеялся Эпштейн-Барр, будем пытаться его прогнать. В общем- новый этап, инфекционист. Дальше посмотрим. Блин, ну как же дорого, 5 ампул 3700. Таблетки на 3 дня - 4000. А курс лечения месяц. Ох...


Да уж, на такое лечение не у каждого денег хватит...


----------



## Пельмень (31 Июл 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Да уж, на такое лечение не у каждого денег хватит...


Ага. Я еще не считала, в какую сумму нам обойдется эта эпопея. Если учесть еще платные анализы...


----------



## Elka66 (31 Июл 2017)

А что так круто, мы зовираксом и иммуномодуляторами лечиись, у моего младшего когда еще года не было, был субфибрилитет, в клинике иммунологии обнаружили превышение литра, лечились. И сейчас бывает субфибрилитет и добавились высыпания


----------



## Пельмень (31 Июл 2017)

Elka66 написал(а):


> А что так круто, мы зовираксом и иммуномодуляторами лечиись, у моего младшего когда еще года не было, был субфибрилиьет, в клинике иммунологии обнаружили превышение литра, лечились. И сейчас бывает субфибрилитет и добавились высыпания


Вот хотелось бы вылечиться, поэтому и круто


----------



## горошек (31 Июл 2017)

Почитала про вирус Эпштейн-Барра, ничего не поняла. Вернее поняла, что должна быть ещё какая-то симптоматика: увеличение лимфоузлов, изменение показателей крови и многое другое возможно. А у вас вроде всё в норме.


----------



## Пельмень (31 Июл 2017)

@горошек, не знаю. Я уже вообще ничего не понимаю. Инфекционист считает, что виноват ЭБ. Наш знакомый терапевт говорит, что она очень компетентна. Не знаю...


----------



## горошек (31 Июл 2017)

@Пельмень, ну, будем следить за продолжение вашей истории и дай Бог, чтоб всё удачно закончилось. Но с этим ВЭБ не понятно, вроде чуть ли не всё взрослое население является его носителями пишут. А из моих знакомых вообще никому не ставили никогда. А под описанную в инете его симптоматику вообще любую болезнь подогнать можно. А вы какой анализ на него сдавали?


----------



## Пельмень (31 Июл 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> ...с этим ВЭБ не понятно, вроде чуть ли не всё взрослое население является его носителями пишут. А из моих знакомых вообще никому не ставили никогда. А под описанную в инете его симптоматику вообще любую болезнь подогнать можно. А вы какой анализ на него сдавали?


Мазок - обнаружен вирус. ПЦР IGG - 300


----------



## горошек (31 Июл 2017)

Пельмень написал(а):


> Мазок - обнаружен вирус. ПЦР IGG - 300


Дорогой анализ? В инвитро делали или по направлению?


----------



## Пельмень (31 Июл 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Дорогой анализ? В инвитро делали или по направлению?


Ой, не помню цену ПЦР, но не сильно дорого. Сдавали в сети " моя семья" , врачи говорят, что там более достоверно. А мазок брали 2 раза в больнице.


----------



## Elka66 (13 Авг 2017)

@Пельмень, что с мужниным субфибрилитетом, разобрались?


----------



## Пельмень (13 Авг 2017)

Elka66 написал(а):


> @Пельмень, что с мужниным субфибрилитетом, разобрались?


Пока лечится от ВЭБ, про результаты можно будет говорить недели через 3 от начала лечения. Полазила по форуму, аналогичному нашему, но про ВЭБ, там люди годами борются. Вообще эта гадость тяжело поддается лечению, да еще и мутирует и вылечить полностью невозможно, можно только усыпить.
Долго, дорого, непредсказуемо...


----------



## Elka66 (13 Авг 2017)

Значит муж будет дорогой, главное не бяка какая нибудь. Лечитесь, выздоравливайте


----------



## Пельмень (13 Авг 2017)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Значит муж будет дорогой, главное не бяка какая нибудь. Лечитесь, выздоравливайте


Напишу, если полегчает.


----------



## Evenelf (13 Авг 2017)

@Пельмень, а чем ВЭБ лечите? Иммунограмму не делали? Всё же в нём (иммунитете) первопричина кроется.


----------



## Пельмень (14 Авг 2017)

@Evenelf, иммунограмму не делали, никто не посылал. А сама я влезла на сайт инвитро, и пришла в ужас, там этих иммунограмм миллион. Какую выбрать непонятно. Про лечение напишу позже, если будет улучшение.


----------



## Evenelf (14 Авг 2017)

@Пельмень, в иммунограмму входит много показателей и то что "просело" нужно корректировать. В инвитро это пакетом делают (по крайней мере в Беларуси). Делается на проточном аппарате (для количественной оценки). По результатам можно судить что происходит с иммунитетом и что с этим делать. 
Например рост наивных т-клеток (это как бы призывники которые должны пройти обучение и пойти в бой с инфекцией) говорит о том что они вырабатываются для борьбы а "обучение" не происходит и тут возникает вопрос почему т-хелперы его не организуют. Если им всего хватает а они не смотрят презентацию им чужеродных антигенов и соответственно не обучают наивные т-клетки то значит работают (т-хелперы) в режиме хронического стресса. Человек этого особо и не обязан ощущать а вот наблюдается повышенная утомляемость, раздражительность и т. п. и даже сонливость. А когда нет корректного иммунного ответа на тот же ВЭБ то активно в ход идут в-клетки, а вот их антитела не такие разборчивые и могут к примеру атаковать заодно суставы или какие-нибудь рецепторы (у т-хелперов есть рецепторы к мелатонину и если они атакуются то т-хелперы напрочь теряют возможность работать в режиме обучения наивных т-клеток и круг замыкается). Обычно всё это начинается с длительного стресса.


----------



## Виня 17 (14 Авг 2017)

Elka66 написал(а):


> У меня так было, что это до сих пор и не знаю, просыпаюсь 36,6, начинаю двигаться 37 и выше, к вечеру после десяти опять нормальная.


Тоже такая история была много лет.


----------



## Evenelf (14 Авг 2017)

> _У меня так было, что это до сих пор и не знаю, просыпаюсь 36,6, начинаю двигаться 37 и выше, к вечеру после десяти опять нормальная.
> Тоже такая история была много лет._


Так 37 к обеду это нормально, если выше то нет.
Утром 36,6 после сна под языком, к обеду приходится середина (пик) физической активности, что требует больше энергии, ускоряется метаболизм и повышается температура, к вечеру температура опускается обратно. Весь этот процесс завязан на гормонах и поэтому, к примеру, у кого гипотиреоз нет сил и низкая температура, у кого гипер температура выше и активность выше но до поры. И температура скакать в течении дня не должна.


----------



## горошек (14 Авг 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> @Пельмень, в иммунограмму входит много показателей и то что "просело" нужно корректировать. В инвитро это пакетом делают (по крайней мере в Беларуси). Делается на проточном аппарате (для количественной оценки). По результатам можно судить что происходит с иммунитетом и что с этим делать.
> Например рост наивных т-клеток (это как бы призывники которые должны пройти обучение и пойти в бой с инфекцией) говорит о том что они вырабатываются для борьбы а "обучение" не происходит и тут возникает вопрос почему т-хелперы его не организуют. Если им всего хватает а они не смотрят презентацию им чужеродных антигенов и соответственно не обучают наивные т-клетки то значит работают (т-хелперы) в режиме хронического стресса. Человек этого особо и не обязан ощущать а вот наблюдается повышенная утомляемость, раздражительность и т. п. и даже сонливость. А когда нет корректного иммунного ответа на тот же ВЭБ то активно в ход идут в-клетки, а вот их антитела не такие разборчивые и могут к примеру атаковать заодно суставы или какие-нибудь рецепторы (у т-хелперов есть рецепторы к мелатонину и если они атакуются то т-хелперы напрочь теряют возможность работать в режиме обучения наивных т-клеток и круг замыкается). Обычно всё это начинается с длительного стресса.


А какие же есть способы это поправить?


----------



## Evenelf (14 Авг 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> А какие же есть способы это поправить?


Всё зависит от "стадии запущенности". В здоровом состоянии есть клетки которые курсируют между слизистыми оболочками и т-хелперами. Ухватив на слизистой любую инфекцию эти клетки поглощают их, переваривают и располагают на поверхности чужеродные белки - антигены (это происходит по дороге от слизистой к т-хелперам). Далее в спокойном состоянии нервной системы происходит презентация, т. Е. Т-хелпер рассматривает чужие клетки и запускается при необходимости механизм подготовки специальных клеток для целенаправленной борьбы. В случае же стресса процесс презентации нарушается т. К. Высока вероятность нарушения целостности кожных покровов и проникновения инфекции через рану а не через слизистую. Это теперь у нас стрессы носят социальный характер по большому счёту и как следствие длительно существуют. Если же рассудить с точки зрения развития человека то стресс для него был кратковременным и эмоционально завершённым (охота, бегство). Так что стресс с точки зрения укуса это хорошо, а вот с точки зрения современных проблем плохо. Так же нужно отметить что в процессе сна (а точнее в стадии глубокого сна в полной темноте) вырабатывается гормон мелатонин, который связываясь с рецепторами т-хелперов "обнуляет" их и переводит в работу в "спокойном режиме".
В общем виде можно выделить несколько стадий. Начинается всё с длительно-существующего стресса при котором организм переходит в другой режим работы (мы боимся что нам задержат зарплату/начальник постоянно кричит/в машине что то там застучало/да что угодно кого беспокоит от того и стресс, а организм боится что нарушится целостность кожных покровов и проникнет инфекция. 
Через некоторое время (ввиду того что иммунитет не работает со слизистыми) появляются воспалительные процессы на слизистых - глаза, нос, горло, жкт, мочеполовая. Причём процесс этот очень вялый и обычно связан с условно-патогенной микрофлорой. Например хронический насморк, молочница. 
Следующим ключевым этапом является приобретение (или обострение) инфекции которая требует точного ответа иммунитета. Частыми инфекциями являются герпевирусы, хламидии, иерсинии, микоплазмы, гепатиты (в том числе гепатит g, который в связке с hla-b27 наблюдается у больных Бехтерева). Ввиду того что с инфекцией бороться нужно а адекватной работы т-хелперов нет (наивных т клеток много, их обучить бы и в бой но стресс) в бой идут в-клетки которые производят антитела. Проблема возникает в том что этих антител недостаточно для полного подавления инфекции и в недостаточной их избирательности к целям (т. Е. Они атакуют всё что чем то похоже на чужеродный антиген а тут схожестей очень много, как в музыке говорят что нот всего 7 так и тут). И эти самые антитела кроме как сустав (что мне кажется всеобще известно) могут ещё и рецепторы атаковать. Так же одним из распространённых мест атаки которые человек ощущает болью являются энтезисы и в данном случае речь уже может идти о фибромиалгии. В случае атаки на рецепторы к мелатонину т-хелперы теряют способность обнуляться даже если принимать мелатонин и избавиться от стрессов в принципе. В иммунограмме на данном этапе наблюдается рост клеток с маркерами +cd19+cd5, которые и участвуют в аутоимунных процессах.
Исходя из того как это всё работает действия предпринимаются в трёх направлениях одновременно. 1. Необходимо избавиться от стресса, нормализовать сон с представленными всеми фазами для обеспечения выработки мелатонина и перевода т-хелперов в спокойный режим работы. Тут могут помочь АД, мелатонин, медитации наверно и всё то что нормализует эмоциональное состояние. Очень важно спать не менее 8 часов в полной темноте (при свете мелатонин не вырабатывается, так что ночники нужно выключать) и ложиться до 23 00. Со всем этим или сами или к врачу который поможет справиться со стрессом 2. По результатам иммунограммы нужно скорректировать работу иммунной системы до нормального уровня. Речь не идёт о тотальном стимулировании т. К. Это может быть чревато усилением аутоиммунного процесса и низкой эффективностью в отношении инфекции, речь идёт о точечном регулировании до нормально состояния и здесь поможет иммунолог. 3. Выявление и борьба с инфекцией выступающей спусковым крючком для аутоиммунного процесса. Целесообразнее поиск осуществлять по методу ПЦР в слюне, слезе, моче а не по ИФА и здесь поможет инфекционист. Так же есть смысл "погонять" условно-патогенную.
Так что всё зависит от "стадии запущенности". Некоторым людям достаточно просто хорошенько выспаться в полной темноте и его жалобы пройдут, кому то же потребуется долгое и упорное лечение. А сколько ведь ещё инфекций не открыто как и соответственно методов борьбы с ними и это печально.
Может где то ошибся в терминах, не врач всё-таки, но общий принцип надеюсь передал. Есть видео врача иммунолога-невролога Шляпникова К. А. По этому вопросу в разрезе фибромиалгии но выложить его по правилам форума не могу.
Избегайте стрессов и берегите себя!!


----------



## горошек (15 Авг 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Может где то ошибся в терминах, не врач всё-таки, но общий принцип надеюсь передал.


Опередили мой вопрос. Так и хотела спросить, не врач ли вы. Спасибо, за столь развёрнутый ответ. Что-то из этого я знала. Всё не праздно, у дочери с детства иммунитет очень низкий, до сих пор все болячки собирает. Может и не правильно, но пьём иммуномодуляторы. Были ещё в детстве её у иммунолога, он сказал, что вы на правильном пути в плане их использования. Профессор был. Тогда сдавали на иммунный статус, был понижен один вид глобулина какой-то. Сейчас бы сделали иммунограмму, но где взять грамотного именно иммунолога не знаю. И совсем не понимаю, что значит точечное регулирование иммунитета. Даже предположить не могу, что в этом случае могут назначить. И получается, что все нервные люди болеют часто, а спокойные редко? Надо понаблюдать...


----------



## Evenelf (16 Авг 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> И совсем не понимаю, что значит точечное регулирование иммунитета. Даже предположить не могу, что в этом случае могут назначить.


В результатах иммунограммы имеется множество показателей, по ним и делается вывод есть ли нарушение и если есть то в каком звене. Иммуномодуляторов так же большое множество а их действие различно и направлено на различные звенья иммунитета.
Например для стимулирования презентации может применяться интерлейкин 2, для стимулирования естественных киллеров - гамма интерферон, для защиты здоровых и подавления заражённых клеток - альфа интерферон. У всех препаратов своё предназначение а иммунитет это целый мир живущий внутри нас своей жизнью. Некоторые клетки непредсказуемо гуляют по телу человека и повлиять на них никак нельзя и поэтому в прямом смысле живут своей жизнью.
По препаратам прикрепляю классификатор. Из рекламы, конечно, выдернуто но в контексте темы интересен сам список и разрешение картинки хорошее.


----------



## горошек (16 Авг 2017)

@Evenelf, СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ.


----------



## Elka66 (24 Окт 2017)

@Пельмень, что у мужа с субфибрилитетом,опять ко мне привязался,слабость,потливость,вечером температура норма


----------



## Пельмень (24 Окт 2017)

@Elka66, температура на месте. Никуда не делась. ВЭБ на анализах отрицательный - вылечили. Сейчас 3 укола бициллина прописали ( 1 укол в 20 дней) - заподозрили рожу, сделали уже 2, температура держится. В отпуске 6 дней были, температура не появлялась. Что-то, думаю, психологическое. Или нога отекшая дает.


----------



## Elka66 (21 Июн 2018)

@Пельмень, что у вас с субфибрилитетом,опять слабость,потливость думаю сдавать на вирусы


----------



## Пельмень (5 Июл 2018)

Elka66 написал(а):


> @Пельмень, что у вас с субфибрилитетом,опять слабость,потливость думаю сдавать на вирусы


Здравствуйте.
Зимой температура опускается до нормы. Сейчас она у него опять 37,2 -37,4. Решили, что раз за год ничего не вылезло, все обследования в норме, то это нарушение терморегуляции.


----------



## Aришка 07 (2 Фев 2019)

@Пельмень, как сейчас температура прошла?


----------

